# Dar à sola



## Uma Orca

Hola, necesitaría saber cómo traducir al castellano de España la expresión portuguesa "dar à sola" que significa irse, huir, escapar, pero es una expresión popular. Hay algún equivalente en España?

El contexto no importa mucho, simplemente trata de alguien que _deu à sola_ ou sea, que se fué, y lo tengo que traducir al castellano de españa y no sé cómo. 

Gracias


----------



## Carfer

*'tomar las de Villadiego*_. Marcharse repentinamente para huir de un peligro o compromiso y evitarlos' http://es.thefreedictionary.com/Villadiego
_Em português também se diz _'dar às de vila diogo'_


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> *'tomar las de Villadiego*_. Marcharse repentinamente para huir de un peligro o compromiso y evitarlos' http://es.thefreedictionary.com/Villadiego
> _Em português também se diz _'dar às de vila diogo'_



_'dar às de vila diogo' _Isto quer dizer escapar como Uma Orca disse ou tem outro sentido?

_Uma Orca seja a bem-vinda_


----------



## tropicalia

"Pirarse" y "largarse" son dos verbos muy coloquiales para "irse, marcharse". Yo no utilizaría "tomar las de Villadiego" para una huida.


----------



## tropicalia

Me acabo de acordar de otra expresión que tal vez sea lo que buscas: salir corriendo de algún sitio también se dice "salir por patas".


----------



## Uma Orca

Muito obrigada a todos (escrevo em pt que me é mais fácil he he):

O meu problema aqui é mesmo a questão do "fugir de algo" / "fugir de um compromisso anteriormente assumido mas que agora já não se quer cumprir" (vi isto algures enquanto andava a pesquisar). É que a personagem em questão (isto é um conto) não está a fugir de nada, muito menos de um compromisso; simplesmente foi-se embora; mas como quem o diz é outra personagem e não o narrador, foi utilizada uma expressão popular, creio que apenas para dar mais realismo à coisa... A personagem foi para um sítio onde iria estar melhor, mas não foi a fugir de nada, simplesmente foi para lá. "E o João?" "Deu à sola, foi para França, que lá é mais fácil"...

Muito obrigada novamente a todos pela vossa valiosíssima ajuda!!


----------



## tropicalia

Entendi. Nesse caso eu diria "marchó" ou "se marchó", não empregaria expressão nenhuma. Se quiser usar uma expressão seria a que diz o Carfer, "tomar las de Villadiego", mas acho que não fica tão natural neste contexto. Eu diria: "Se marchó, fué para Francia...".


----------



## Uma Orca

Obrigada, Tropicalia, já vi que está por aqui.. 

... E o que acha de "_se mandó a mudar"_ ou simplesmente "_se mandó"?.._


----------



## tropicalia

Quer dizer para "marchar"? "Se mandó" não faz sentido em espanhol


----------



## Uma Orca

Ok... Eu já não sei o que digo!! Estou às voltas com isto e já não digo nada de jeito.  Era mesmo "se mandó"; não sei.. achava que fazia sentido mas devo estar a confundir com português do Brasil... Mas "se mandó a mudar"? Isso sei que existe mesmo...


----------



## tropicalia

Às vezes ficamos atrapalhados com as traduções (se posso dizer assim em português)
O "se mandó a mudar" talvez seja expressão de algum pais de Latinoamérica, na Espanha não se usa.


----------



## Uma Orca

OK, obrigada!! Sim, "se mandó a mudar" existe na Argentina, mas nem sei se ainda se usa... Mas se em Espanha não existe, não posso usar neste texto!

E sim "Às vezes ficamos atrapalhados com as traduções" está perfeito em pt.


----------



## tropicalia

Obrigada


----------



## Uma Orca

Olá, SãoEnrique:

Obrigada pelas boas-vindas!  (mas olhe que em português é só _seja bem-vinda_ (sem "a") 

E sim, "dar às de Vila Diogo" em pt quer dizer exactamente isso: Sair com pressa. Ir-se embora.


----------



## Fanaya

Por añadir alguna otra expresión española que tenga ese mismo sentido, me quedo con '_salir por patas_' o '_salir pitando_'.


----------



## Uma Orca

Gracias, Fanaya, pero no creo que en este caso pueda ser "salió pitando" porque se fué a otro país. (tuvo que hacer las maletas, organizar todo, etc). Se puede usar igual? Porque yo pensaba que "salir pitando" era cuando literalmente estamos saliendo de un lugar muy muy rápido, por ej de una casa, o de un salón...

PS: Cómo hago para poner los signos de interrogación "al revés"??


----------



## Fanaya

Bom, para mim faz sentido '_hizo su equipaje y salió pitando a Francia_'. Não obstante, tens razão, '_salir pitando_' acarreta apressar-se em ir embora, mas acho que quem '_dá à sola_' está a fugir rápidamente, não é? 

Em qualquer caso, dado que não tinha lido o teu anterior comentário, respondi às cegas, mas lendo-o, parece-me que o sentido que precisas não é exactamente o de '_dar à sola_', mas simplesmente o de ir embora. Nesse caso, se quiseres dar um maior realismo à situação, pessoalmente diria '_pirarse_', posto que soa mais coloquial.

P.S. Podes escrever premindo '_alt + 0191_' ou '_alt + 168_'. Se tiveres um teclado hispanófono, prime '_shift + a segunda tecla à direita do 0_'.


----------



## Uma Orca

Obrigada, Fanaya. Dar à sola acho que não implica tanto o sentido de pressa... é só o sentido de ir embora, dito de uma forma jocosa, nível de língua familiar. Pelo menos é assim que eu o interpreto quando o ouço...

Obrigada pelos atalhos, espero conseguir memorizá-los!! (Podiam ter facilitado e ter posto uns botões na barra...) (He he! Agora faltam-me os de exclamação!..)


----------



## Carfer

Serviria 'pirarse' (igual, aliás, ao português, em que também só significa ir-se embora e não necessariamente fugir)?

DRAE
*2. *prnl. Fugarse, irse. _Manolo se piró de casa_


----------



## Uma Orca

Obrigada, Carfer. De facto acho que vou optar entre _pirarse, largarse _ou simplesmente _marcharse. _


----------



## tropicalia

Oi Carfer,

na verdade, o verbo "pirarse" é muito coloquial. Pode significar, como diz, simplesmente ir-se embora, mas não o escreveriamos num conto.


----------



## Csalrais

No se si he entendido completamente la explicación de la expresión, pero a mí me gustó "largarse". Es coloquial pero no me extrañaría verla escrita en ningún registro.


----------



## Uma Orca

Discordo, Tropicalia! Neste caso, é uma personagem que está a falar, por isso é precisamente a coloquialidade que se pretende!

Agora só tenho que ter a certeza sobre o tipo de coloquialidade... 

Trata-se de um avô a falar com um neto que é já um jovem adulto. Um avô usaria essa expressão? Ou é só usada entre jovens?

Obrigada!


----------



## tropicalia

Acho que o Carfer estava a perguntar....


----------



## tropicalia

Não, não empregaria um avô. Empregaria eu falando com um amigo.


----------



## Fanaya

Uma Orca said:


> Discordo, Tropicalia! Neste caso, é uma personagem que está a falar, por isso é precisamente a coloquialidade que se pretende!
> 
> Agora só tenho que ter a certeza sobre o tipo de coloquialidade...
> 
> Trata-se de um avô a falar com um neto que é já um jovem adulto. Um avô usaria essa expressão? Ou é só usada entre jovens?
> 
> Obrigada!



Não, o meu avô não diria '_pirarse_', excepto se estivesse a imitar a fala dos jovens. '_Largarse_' parece-me ser mais adequado.


----------



## Uma Orca

OK!! Obrigada, Tropicalia. (E sim, eu reparei que o Carfer estava a perguntar, mas era uma pergunta ao estilo de sugestão... Pelo menos eu interpretei assim)

Csalrais: ¿Y largarse? ¿La usaría un abuelo, a esta expresión? ¿Y significa huir, o solamente marcharse? Porque es éso lo que busco: una expresión coloquial, del idioma hablado, que se use en España, que quiera decir "se fué" (no "se escapó de algo") y que la pueda usar un abuelo con su nieto que es ya un joven adulto.


----------



## Uma Orca

OK... mi pregunta sobre "largarse" la contestó en parte Fanaya, mientras yo todavía escribía el post anterior... 

Ya estoy cada vez más cerca de lo que busco, sólo me falta saber si largarse es para decir "irse" o "escaparse de algo" (porque yo quiero usar una palabra con el simple sentido de "irse")


----------



## tropicalia

Eu diria "marcharse" ou, como Csalrais, "largarse".


----------



## Csalrais

Si yo digo que "me largo" de algún sitio no sería para decir que escapo de algo, solo indicaría que me marcho.



tropicalia said:


> Eu diria "marcharse" ou, como Csalrais, "largarse".


De hecho dije que me gustó porque la habías propuesto tú antes. Prefiero no echarme flores que no me corresponden .


----------



## Uma Orca

Então penso que vai ficar mesmo "largarse", para fugir um pouquinho ao óbvio "marcharse" e usar uma expressão coloquial, tal como no original.

Muito obrigada a todos novamente!!


----------



## tropicalia

Parece que estamos contestando todos a la vez.
"Largarse" es irse. Y sí, un abuelo podría decir: "se largó, fué para Francia..."


----------



## Uma Orca

Gracias Csalrais, y a todos!

Era eso lo que necesitaba escuchar!!

Están reunidas las condiciones de lo que necesitaba: La usaría un abuelo, significa "marcharse", y es coloquial. 

Superado!


----------



## Uma Orca

Tenés razón, Tropicalia, estamos todos a la vez!..

Y sí, gracias por tus aportes y creo que voy a usar exactamente eso. (salvo que yo diria "se largó, se fué a Francia", pero eso ya es otro tema )

Saludos a todos!!


----------

